# National Team Time Trial Champion dies



## Brahan (31 Mar 2011)

Taken from our club's website

http://www.egcc.net/display-items.asp?intTypeID=100&intItemID=641

Brian was a prolific open TT winner and a massive personality to have around. He rode everything from 10 miles to 12 hrs and did fantastically well in all of them.

He will be greatly missed.


----------

